# 235/60r16



## flaco5150 (Dec 2, 2013)

Ls trim package


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

WAY too high of a diameter. 

Stock tire is a 215/60/16, which is a 26.1" tall tire. A 235/60/16 would be 27.1" tall; a whole 1" taller. You'll want a 235/55/16 to keep the same total diameter. Your options are pretty limited in that size though. 

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...5TR6TTAT&vehicleSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...R6AMAXHP&vehicleSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...5HR6KH16&vehicleSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes


----------

